# css für auswahlliste



## dryoghurt (10. Oktober 2001)

wie kann ich bei einer mit select - option ...erstellten auswahlliste den rahmen (der standardmäßig oben und links dunkel, unten und rechts hell ist) verändern ? am liebsten hätt ich ihn ganz weg, auf schwarzem hintergrund sieht das sonst sch... aus.

habs mit style="...border-width:0pt;border-style:none;border-color:black;" probiert, aber das ding verändert sich einfach nicht...oder kann man das nicht mit css ansprechen ?
wenn nicht, wie sonst ?


----------



## brausewetter (10. Oktober 2001)

schon mit border:0; probiert??


----------



## dryoghurt (10. Oktober 2001)

*ja, klar*

im head und mit style im body...
war auch mein erster gedanke, aber ergebnis jeweils: keine änderung
:-(

sonst lässt sich hintergrundfarbe, schrift-font und schriftfarbe problemlos einstellen, aber den dämlichen rahmen krieg ich nicht weg...
http://www.myphorum.de/forum/list.php?f=309


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Oktober 2001)

njaa, das thema hatten wir schonmal.. bitte suchfunktion benutzen.

in css2 sollte dies auch möglich sein, denk ich mal.


----------



## dryoghurt (10. Oktober 2001)

*also, ich habs jetzt probiert*

mit der such-funktion, select rahmen, select border, nur select, aber da war nichts brauchbares zu finden (css is ja zu kurz, ums als suchbegriff einzugeben)

das einzige zum thema behandelt die einfärbung der scrollbalken, aber
darum gehts nicht, sondern um den rahmen rundherum, aber vielleicht kann ja der eh nicht verändert werden...
i don't know


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Oktober 2001)

naja, wie gesagt, erst in css2.0 denke ich mal wird das gehen. son fuck


----------



## FirstBlood (14. Oktober 2001)

mist das wollt ich auch grad fragen, also bei select listen gibs kein css wo rahmen weghaut oder verändert? Das ja fast ein bug lol kennt keiner ne lösung ?????


----------



## dryoghurt (14. Oktober 2001)

*nix*

bin ich denn der erste mensch, der ein select/option-menü auf dunklem hintergrund machen will ?
 

sieht ja besch...aus, der weisse rand unten und rechts...


----------



## CheGuevara (1. Dezember 2001)

*Re: nix*



> _Original geschrieben von dryoghurt _
> *bin ich denn der erste mensch, der ein select/option-menü auf dunklem hintergrund machen will ?
> 
> 
> sieht ja besch...aus, der weisse rand unten und rechts... *




ich hab grad das problem das ich den button vom select menü einfärben will, unter linux mit ner gescheiten skinn oder der XP loona oberfläche sieht das ding ja noch ganz brauchbar aus aber diese grauen standart dinger sind schrecklich. muß auch gehen, ich hab das schonmal irgend wo gesehen, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo


----------



## sam (11. Dezember 2001)

die einzige möglichkeit wäre, das teil mit css und java (also dhtml) nachzubauen........aber da warte ich lieber auf ne neue cssversion.....


----------

